# 2003 3.5SE Gas Tank Size



## yatz (Apr 27, 2003)

Stupid question:

I just bought a 2003 Altima 3.5 SE

The window sticker lists a 20 gallon gas tank.

So far I filled up twice. Both times the fuel gauge was at empty and the trip computer would no longer show any miles left and the warning light was on. On both occasions I could only fill up 17 gallons....

What happened to the last 3 gallons? Do I need to visit the service dept or is this normal?

TIA


----------



## eleuthardt (Dec 12, 2002)

SEARCH!!!!!!


----------



## dadster (Nov 4, 2002)

yatz:

Nissan wants to make sure you don't run out of gas. Also, Nissan uses an in tank fuel pump which is designed to be cooled by being submerged. Run your car with only a little gas in the tank long enough and you will be replacing the fuel pump!

The tank does hold 20 gallons as I found out after getting over 500 miles on a single tank last year!

Enjoy the new Alty and don't let the search engine nazi's discourage you!


----------



## yatz (Apr 27, 2003)

Thanks!

I did try searching for "tank" but nothing came up.


----------



## BAC (Dec 24, 2002)

Just put 19 in mine yesterday


----------

